# Saling on the Great Lakes



## sunny73 (May 3, 2001)

Hi, Does anyone have any sailing school recommendations on learning how to sail in Door County, WI. My sister and I are looking to learn this summer when we are at our cottage and looking to puchase a small dingy for our kids.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sailboats Inc. has a 3 day learn to sail program.Located in Sturgeon Bay.
http://www.sailboats-inc.com/


----------

